# C.A. Technologies 51-201C vs. 52-201 Pressure Pot



## Fireengines (Feb 6, 2017)

A quick question on the C.A. Technologies 51-201C vs 51-201.  It appears the only difference is the 51-201 is the paint tube (for the lack of another term).  Is that it?  If so, how hard is it to remove that tube?

I called one of the distributors and they said there was a different pot coating in the 51-201C.


----------

